# Grazing Stick-Purdue Video



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is a great video on using the Purdue Grazing Stick. Dr Johnson from Purdue gives the training. I have one of these sticks and use it in my rotational grazing program. Keep in it in the truck;

The Video.... 




The grazing stick can be purchased from Purdue at http://www.agry.purdue.edu/ext/forages/

Also contact your local extension agent, many programs have one.


----------

